# How Cold Is Too Cold...?



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

We have some friends that like to camp where they ski in the winter. They have a fiver that's made for hunting, etc. so it is well insulated.
My question is... we'd like to go camping/skiing, but don't know how insulated these OB's are (we have an '02 26RS). To make matters worse, this would be dry camping -- no electric to keep the heater on except for occasional heating, or until the battery dies. I'd love to learn about what is possible through your experience, rather than first hand at 10,000 feet in the winter.
Could we do it? Should we do it? Have you done it?








Thanks for the input.
Brady


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Give us an idea of time duration, and whether you want water to be available. If you want water, you will need to keep the furnace on so the belly stays above freezing. That will require a lot of propane and batteries (figure 1 tank for 1 week at 30 degs and a lot of battery power).
Of course if you just want a place to sleep and keep the snow off, the trailer will work fine for that.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Too cold is when your beer freezes in the cooler without adding ice.

Actually you need to have mid 20's or warmer for a high to make it. Extended time in the teens will be more hassle then you want to put into it when you really want to be skiing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Forgot to mention you will need a serious set of batteries or a generator to make it a long weekend when running the furnace a significant amount of time.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I say it's a no go without a generator unless you got 4-6 deep cycle 6v batteries fully charged and you heated the 5er on house electric and drove it to the campground with the furnace running in transit. Shore power is a must for more than a day or day.5.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I would say it is a no go without a generator at the minimum. The heater will drain even the best of batteries really quick. The propane will last 4 days max in temperatures in the teens. I can say that I have been out even in zero degree weather, and the electric heat works well, but will be on and off a lot, which will drain the battery in probably two days, maybe sooner. When I am out in the cold I go for electric because the campgrounds here charge a flat rate ($10) per night. So I run two electric heaters and save my propane. I will be out all winter and use maybe and I mean maybe one tank of propane.


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. I figured it was probably a no go without the gen. I think I'll need that on next year's letter to Santa. My wife has cold feet, so I sure don't want to risk camping without plenty of warmth!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

You can rent generators you know ;-) Cheap too.


----------

